
Alabama Lawmakers May Reach into Pockets of Pornographers - eplanit
http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2015/09/11/alabama-lawmakers-may-reach-into-pockets-of-pornographers
======
anigbrowl
_[A store owner says] “I would say it like this, man: If you talk to anyone
who owns an adult novelty shop, they will tell you they’ve been taxed out the
ass double or triple before any other business[...]”_

It's like a new genre coming into exitence before our very eyes...seriously
though, the reporter is right in observing that this could have complex and
far-reaching consequences, eg leading to the classification of goods by the
identity of the seller rather than any inherent _qualia_ of the goods
themselves, a principle which could be generalized into other fields - like
the unforseen consequence of operator overloading in OOP, for example.

It's not an obvious HN story, but I think it is of interest due to these
potential second-order effects.

